# Failing at the embrace..



## beta fish lover (Jun 2, 2014)

My bettas are at the embrace right now!! This is the part I've been waiting for!! But.... Only sometimes the males able to wrap around the female properly. But it doesn't look like the female is laying any eggs? And the male is as big as the female.. And the times the male can't wrap around the female properly the male just blows a few bubbles and does the embrace again. Could they be practicing? I've heard of the male practicing wrapping around the female. But this has been going on for like a hour.. Any help?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Ideally the male should be larger than the female or problems like that will arise, if he's smaller than her then he may have issues with the embrace and it might not work out.... Eventually it may work or he/she may get frustrated and either chase her away or she may just swim away


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Are they are virgin pair? Trust me, it can literally take hours for virgin pairs to work out how to successfully wrap. Give them some time and they usually figure things out.


----------



## beta fish lover (Jun 2, 2014)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Are they are virgin pair? Trust me, it can literally take hours for virgin pairs to work out how to successfully wrap. Give them some time and they usually figure things out.


Yes! It was there first time! They ended up laying a few hundred eggs and female is out now! That you guys for the help!!


----------



## beta fish lover (Jun 2, 2014)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Are they are virgin pair? Trust me, it can literally take hours for virgin pairs to work out how to successfully wrap. Give them some time and they usually figure things out.


Yes! It's there first time.. She ended up laying a few hundred eggs and she's out now! Thanks for your guys help!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Dang usually it won't work out if she's bigger but that's awesome! Great job and good luck with the fry, nice advice LBF :thumbsup:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Great news. 

I think as long as the female is around the same size as the male, than they should be able to spawn without too much difficulty. I've had young males spawn with their mothers who have been slightly larger/plumper than them, and they have managed to wrap her and produce fertilised eggs. 

It's just that first time of working out what goes where, which is the difficult part. Good luck with your spawn. Hope all those eggs turn into fry.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 LBF. 

Females do not have to be smaller. The male doesn't squeeze the eggs out. He just aligns their sex organs to ensure eggs get fertilised as they are released. I've successfully bred smaller males - not thinner, but actually shorter in length.


----------

